
Jamming GPS Signals Is Illegal, Dangerous, Cheap, and Easy (2017) - vijayr02
https://gizmodo.com/jamming-gps-signals-is-illegal-dangerous-cheap-and-e-1796778955
======
_sbrk
Good article, and shows the vulnerability of GPS to simplistic devices. eLoran
was proposed as a ground-based backup to GPS for situations such as this, as
jamming that signal would take resources your ordinary consumer wouldn't have.
However, the funding for this was nixed and most/all of the towers were torn
down.

------
xerox13ster
>Air-Traffic Control Is in the Midst of a Major Change from Radar to GPS

Nope, no foreseeable issues there!

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Overstated? Radar isn't going away. But most folks don't have radar. Aircraft
'ping' their gps location all the time. Receivers for this are on the market.
This is extra data (when available) for pilots and small-town airports to use,
to increase safety.

------
jessaustin
I'm kind of fascinated by the tire pressure broadcasts. Combined with a camera
for one-time ID, this could power a really comprehensive tracking system.
Gostomelsky was able to receive these at the curb; I wonder how much further
they would go?

------
polishdude20
Wait so this guy put his tracker stations into black boxes with FBI markings
on them? Isn't that highly illegal to be impersonating FBI equipment or
something?

~~~
jessaustin
Doesn't everyone name SSIDs etc. "FBI Surveillance"? I think you have to more
directly impersonate them to be guilty of... impersonating.

------
garaetjjte
Spoofing GPS position is also surprisingly trivial, it can be done with cheap
SDR.

